# T. Siniesis ooth hatching problem



## Geckospot (Oct 18, 2005)

I have quite a few chinese ooths. A few days ago one of the ooths hatched one live nymph. There was also a dead nymph and one dead prelarvae hanging from the ooth. Will this ooth hatch any more nymphs or is it just bad? I am keeping them at room temp (72 degrees) and misting the substrate (sphagnum moss) 2-3 times a week. I have 5 more ooths and want to get the best hatch rate possible.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

Just keep it. Some more might emerge. If that one doesn't yield many don't worry. Sometimes it happens. You are going to have more mantids than you can take care of with five ooths. Hope you understand that.


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah I know. Thats if they all hatch. I'm pretty sure I can manage. I plan to sell some. I have loads of deli cups and am breeding fruitflies. I also have 3 established roach colonies. I'm used to caring for well over a hundred geckos and they're more work than mantids. Thanks for the advice/reassurance Rick.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

Best bet is to keep the nymphs together for awhile. No way will you have time to be able to care for five ooths worth of nymphs if they are in individual containers. Also don't forget there is hardly any demand for chinese mantids. They are far to common so it's unlikely you will find many buyers. Good luck.


----------

